# LATIN CUISINE



## foodfan (May 22, 2004)

*  who knows how to make pastelillos?
*


----------



## Barbara L (May 22, 2004)

I did a search and found several recipes for different types (beef, tuna, guava, etc.).  Here is one:

SPANISH PASTELILLOS (Meat Fritters) 

A Spanish version of the meat pie! 

INGREDIENTS:

Dough:
1 c. butter or shortening
4 c. flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 c. water (approximately)

Filling:
1 lb. ground meat
1/2 green pepper, chopped
1 onion, chopped
1 Tbsp. Spanish olives,
chopped
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. Italian seasoning
1 Tbsp. Spanish capers
3 slices bacon, chopped
1 can tomato sauce

Dough: Cut butter into sifted flour and salt until like
cornmeal. Add enough water to make firm dough. Cover and
chill.
Filling: Fry bacon, add green peppers, onion, salt,
garlic, olives, capers, Italian seasoning, pepper and paprika.
Add meat and brown. Add tomato sauce and simmer until cooked;
set aside to cool. Roll out dough on lightly floured board
until thin. Cut into 4-inch rounds. Place 2 tablespoons
filling in center. Brush edges with egg yolk. Fold in half
and firmly press edges together. Fry at 375 degrees in deep fat until
golden brown. Makes 12 fritters.

*********************************

 Barbara


----------



## foodfan (May 22, 2004)

*PASTELILLOS*

THANX BARBARA, I MAKE PASTELILLOS BY THE BUSHEL LOAD AND WAS INTERESTED IN OTHER OPINIONS. I'LL TRY THESE TOO. HAVE YOU TRIED PASTELILLOS BEFORE? I ALSO MAKE CHICKEN AND PORK AS WELL


----------



## marmalady (Sep 15, 2004)

LIME CHICKEN W/ANCHO CHILI SAUCE

8 servings

½ cup lime juice		
6T soy sauce		
½ cup vegetable oil	
2T sugar
2T fresh oregano		
1T fresh rosemary	
1T minced garlic	
½ tsp. cayenne
1 ½ tsp. chili powder		
8 boneless skinless chicken breasts		
8 slices Monterey Jack

Combine lime juice, soy sauce, oil, sugar, oregano, rosemary, garlic, chili powder, cayenne in bowl and whisk to blend.  Pour marinade over chicken, cover and refrigerate overnight.  Grill chicken til cooked through; place 1 cheese slice on top; cover barbeque and cook til cheese melts.  Serve w/sauce.

ANCHO CHILI SAUCE:

makes 1 ½ cups

3 dried ancho chilies		
2T lime juice		
½ cup mayonnaise	
2T brown sugar		
1T fresh oregano	
1tsp. rosemary
½ tsp. cumin

Pour boiling water over chilies to cover; let stand til chilies are soft, about 30 minutes; drain and reserve  ½ cup of liquid.
Puree chilies, 3T soaking liquid and lime juice in blender til smooth; transfer to bowl; whisk in mayo, brown sugar, oregano, rosemary and cumin.  Season with salt/pepper.


----------

